# options in /etc/make.conf and OpenOffice



## minimike (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi there

On my productive server is a solution needed that creates and or convert documents on a Sharepoint like service. I want do that with OpenOffice and run a openoffice-server.
The port openoffice-2 has no configuration options. Are they maybe some useful options for /etc/make.conf?
Because I want build just the core with no X and bindings with desktops like gnome or kde. The focus for OpenOffice is no desktop usage.


----------



## UNIXgod (Jul 22, 2011)

look at libreoffice. look to see if there are switches there. hint: man ports()


----------

